

Elon Musk IAmA Live on Reddit - colinplamondon
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/2rgsan/i_am_elon_musk_ceocto_of_a_rocket_company_ama/

======
zedpm
He has a great bit of advice[0] regarding learning that sounds simple but is
easy to forget:

>One bit of advice: it is important to view knowledge as sort of a semantic
tree -- make sure you understand the fundamental principles, ie the trunk and
big branches, before you get into the leaves/details or there is nothing for
them to hang on to.

[0][http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/2rgsan/i_am_elon_musk_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/2rgsan/i_am_elon_musk_ceocto_of_a_rocket_company_ama/cnfre0a?context=1)

------
shalbert
My life is complete. Thank you for posting this, I would be heartbroken if you
hadn't

------
sesteel
Reading his comments makes him seem really 'down to earth.'

